# Uber to employ former PROSTITUTES and other ex-criminals as drivers



## SlaveWager (Sep 11, 2016)

'This means that ex-sex workers can take to the road, as well as people who have convictions for harassment, resisting arrest, petty theft or minor property damage.

The rules have already come into force in California but will be rolled out in Connecticut at the beginning of next year.'

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/22374...tutes-and-other-ex-criminals-as-taxi-drivers/


----------



## gerg (Dec 10, 2015)

SlaveWager said:


> 'This means that ex-sex workers can take to the road, as well as people who have convictions for harassment, resisting arrest, petty theft or minor property damage.
> 
> The rules have already come into force in California but will be rolled out in Connecticut at the beginning of next year.'
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/22374...tutes-and-other-ex-criminals-as-taxi-drivers/


An uber driver in NYC was arrested today on terrorism charges.


----------



## SlaveWager (Sep 11, 2016)

gerg said:


> An uber driver in NYC was arrested today on terrorism charges.


Does this mean Uber is actively recruiting ISIS members, or was the driver not from Syria ?


----------



## CarterPeerless (Feb 10, 2016)

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/22374...tutes-and-other-ex-criminals-as-taxi-drivers/

UBER is reportedly set to employ people convicted of being PROSTITUTES in a bold new scheme designed to give reformed criminals the chance to turn their lives around.

The taxi app is preparing to change its rules in some American states so people with non-violent convictions can begin working as drivers.

Uber has taken the world by storm and has had a huge impact PRTon Britain's local taxi firms and London's black cabs

This means that ex-sex workers can take to the road, as well as people who have convictions for harassment, resisting arrest, petty theft or minor property damage.

The rules have already come into force in California but will be rolled out in Connecticut at the beginning of next year.

On his Facebook page, founder Travis Kalanick wrote: "Millions of Americans have served their time and want to earn an honest living.

"To break the cycle of recidivism, we need to give them a second chance."

Anyone who has been convicted of a more serious crime within the past seven years will still be banned from driving for Uber.

David McGuire, executive director of the American Civil Liberties Union of Connecticut, told the Hartford Courant that Uber's move would steer people away from a life of crime.

He said: "It's good for everybody and it's good for public safety too.

"When people with a criminal record are able to get employment, it stabilises their lives &#8230; and they're less likely to offend again."


----------



## Ubbs (Nov 23, 2015)

This proves to me drivers are getting smarter to Ubers shady ways. Therefore Uber has to pray on the more desperate members of our society to fill there recruitment goals. Talk about scraping the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Ubbs said:


> This proves to me drivers are getting smarter to Ubers shady ways. Therefore Uber has to pray on the more desperate members of our society to fill there recruitment goals. Talk about scraping the bottom of the barrel.


Which just means that I'll look better in comparison, even if just barely. Bring on the ladies of the evening.


----------



## gerg (Dec 10, 2015)

SlaveWager said:


> Does this mean Uber is actively recruiting ISIS members, or was the driver not from Syria ?


No from the fine country of yemen. Decided to live in a sanctuary city and kill people ala Nice.


----------



## Mike Jones (Oct 30, 2015)

Prostutites will have a different set of badge system though. Excellent "service", Entertaining "personalities", "Above and beyond", Great "amenities". Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

If Travis and the ACLU agree on something, that's good enough for me.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Mike Jones said:


> Prostutites will have a different set of badge system though. Excellent "service", Entertaining "personalities", "Above and beyond", Great "amenities". Really looking forward to it.


I will happily share my Rocket Ship with one of them.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Uber hiring _former_ prostitutes? They likely want drivers that will acclimate quickly to the job.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

CarterPeerless said:


> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/22374...tutes-and-other-ex-criminals-as-taxi-drivers/
> 
> UBER is reportedly set to employ people convicted of being PROSTITUTES in a bold new scheme designed to give reformed criminals the chance to turn their lives around.
> 
> ...


Didn't Jeffrey Dahmer get into male prostitution early in his life? But what the hell, this country's judicial system is known for their fine rehabilitation of troubled young adults. Uber should pair school kids with these new recruits. I'm sure the career sex offender that was only caught one time and pleaded to a lessor crime would love to pick little Johnny up from school. Wake Up.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Uber to employ former PROSTITUTES and other ex-criminals as drivers
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/22374...tutes-and-other-ex-criminals-as-taxi-drivers/








They're running out of drivers, clearly.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

That sounds about right. Uber on! Ladies of the night!!!!


----------



## UberFlunky (Mar 26, 2016)

As much of a crusader for the oppressed as Travis is, you have to think they must be getting desperate. There are only so many nonviolent criminals that need the golden opportunity to work for pennies that Travis is providing. I wonder how long before he rolls out his plan to champion the rights of the blind community to drive ride share.


----------



## CarterPeerless (Feb 10, 2016)

One of the criticisms of Uber has been the weak background checks. Well throw that out - the doors are wide open. Who cares what the background check says at this point.

Here's a chance for Lyft to differentiate itself by going the other way. Unfortunately, they will probably follow along like they always do.


----------



## CarterPeerless (Feb 10, 2016)

And now we all have to wear the stink of suspicion. Get ready for awkward questions and wary looks.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

Quote from Article: "When people with a criminal record are able to get employment, it stabilises their lives … and they're less likely to offend again."

When the job pays less than minimum wage is this still true????


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Let's forget the spin. It's just a step away from " Axe murderers and rapists deserve a second chance in life " Who hasn't screwed up once in their life? Death Row inmates and those confined to life in solitary confinement will still be ineligible to drive for Uber of course claimed Uber CEO Travis Kalanick from Ubers HQ on Alcatraz Island off the shores of San Francisco.


----------



## UberFlunky (Mar 26, 2016)

What about the women? they get hit on enough driving Uber. Now there is a chance they might be a former prostitute. That should up the number of drunks that hit on him.

If they were thieves and hookers they probably will go right back to stealing and hooking after a few weeks on Uber.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

CarterPeerless said:


> Here's a chance for Lyft to differentiate itself by going the other way. Unfortunately, they will probably follow along like they always do.


The blind leading the blind like always.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

CarterPeerless said:


> UBER is reportedly set to employ people convicted of being PROSTITUTES in a bold new scheme designed to give reformed criminals the chance to turn their lives around.


Ahahhahahah... that's hilarious! Do they not realize that even the skaggliest of prostitutes is making more money than most people driving Uber? And certainly WAY more on an hourly basis.... Why would they voluntarily get less money?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

jester121 said:


> Why would they voluntarily get just as screwed for way less money?


Because now when they give a ride it's tax deductible.


----------



## Uberx Vegas (Oct 27, 2015)

I see more females taxi drivers than uber females drivers on strip.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Um, I'm pretty sure they already do.


----------



## WestBurbsMac (Feb 5, 2016)

I don't have an issue with this. They need jobs, too.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Becoming an Uber Driver is a way to turn ones life around? In what direction was this article referring to? Why would some of these criminals wish to make their lives even more miserable than what they are now?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Yep that means my brotha is definately beconing a driver since he has petty crimes.

T


WestBurbsMac said:


> I don't have an issue with this. They need jobs, too.


They need other kinds of jobs too.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Ahahhahahah... that's hilarious! Do they not realize that even the skaggliest of prostitutes is making more money than most people driving Uber? And certainly WAY more on an hourly basis.... Why would they voluntarily get less money?


BWHAHAHA!!


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

On its face this _*is*_ good news for people who need work.

. . . but it is a sign-of-the-times for Uber. They are running low on qualified drivers, _*and*_ they get public relations bump out of it!


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

In the bad weather winter the prostitutes come over to Uber and in warmer weather they hit streets or brothels.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SlaveWager said:


> 'This means that ex-sex workers can take to the road, as well as people who have convictions for harassment, resisting arrest, petty theft or minor property damage.
> 
> The rules have already come into force in California but will be rolled out in Connecticut at the beginning of next year.'
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/22374...tutes-and-other-ex-criminals-as-taxi-drivers/


We always knew Uber would expand from rideshare & Uber eats.
Uber sex workers to go.
Just press a button . . . .


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Just press a button . . . .


Ha-ha . . . "My finger is on the button" [Chemical Brothers, "Galvanize"]


----------



## driver5494 (Sep 27, 2015)

"Anyone who has been convicted of a more serious crime within the past seven years will still be banned from driving for Uber."

So does this mean their criminal background check only goes back 7 years? So if one was convicted of rape or assault and battery 8 years ago they are okay to drive? YIKES!!!


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

New story from the NY Post. I love the pic of that story... I don't have a problem with ex-cons only if they have kept themselves clean for a min of 5-7 years. If there crime happen a year ago heck no. That is too unsafe.

http://nypost.com/2016/11/22/uber-policy-change-will-allow-non-violent-ex-cons-to-take-the-wheel/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

everythingsuber said:


> Let's forget the spin. It's just a step away from " Axe murderers and rapists deserve a second chance in life " Who hasn't screwed up once in their life? Death Row inmates and those confined to life in solitary confinement will still be ineligible to drive for Uber of course claimed Uber CEO Travis Kalanick from Ubers HQ on Alcatraz Island off the shores of San Francisco.


These prostitutes are so dangerous.
Just one cut below axe murderers you say ?
When is the last time someone was murdered by an axe I wonder ?
Giving axes a bad name a century later !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tyree Smith in Dec. 15 ,2011 is the latest I can come up with according to " Murderpedia". He is also a Cannibal.
Pick axe murderers and chain saw murderers disturb me more.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Much scarier , Karla Faye Tucker.
Struck a man 28 times with a pick axe and claimed she had an orgasm each time she struck him . . . . 
The Manson's would have been Proud.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

You know what. It's because Uber needs to go to the bottom of the barrel to find drivers, putting riders at risk. Once more word gets out, it's not going to be good for Uber.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Much scarier , Karla Faye Tucker.
> Struck a man 28 times with a pick axe and claimed she had an orgasm each time she struck him . . . .
> The Manson's would have been Proud.


Cripes. Lizzie Borden gave her mother 40 whacks and when she saw what she had done she gave her father 41 but there was no reference to orgasm as well. That's just sick.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Everyone deserves a second chance.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/traviskal/posts/1252594201428413



Blow up (as in leave comments) his facebook page


----------



## Dutch-Ub (Mar 1, 2016)

Would make such a great Movie, former prostitutie, driving Uber, meeting a superrich man on a min trip, they fall in love but his friends and family don't think much of her because.. well.. because she is an Uber driver.. 

Happy end, they deactivate her for some silly reason after they pump up commission to 40%. And nothing stands in the way of their love.


----------



## LCR_dog (Aug 29, 2016)

When will UBER start employing real Virgins as drivers?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

LCR_dog said:


> When will UBER start employing real Virgins as drivers?


They may tie the UBER api into the virginity auctioning site. http://www.thefrisky.com/photos/8-women-who-auctioned-off-their-virginity/virginity-catarina/


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Not gonna stick.
Hookers can easily gross $1000 a day plus.
Think they're gonna Uber for $100 gross in their own car?
UberPublicityStunt.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jufkii said:


> Cripes. Lizzie Borden gave her mother 40 whacks and when she saw what she had done she gave her father 41 but there was no reference to orgasm as well. That's just sick.


120 lb. Woman swinging an pick-axe 28 times. She left it sticking out of a woman's chest after she was done with the man. Bet SHE could handle luggage !


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> That sounds about right. Uber on! Ladies of the night!!!!


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## CarterPeerless (Feb 10, 2016)

It's a bad business call. Uber is taking more risk for no good reason. Try explaining to a victim of a crime that takes place in a Uber vehicle, that the company knew of the driver's history and still hired them to drive. The damages from the civil suit just tripled.

There are pax right now that are already really nervous about the current setup. Tell them now that there is a chance you will be driven by an ex-con and they will delete the app.


----------



## Mr Magoo (Aug 2, 2016)

Different kind of tip system apparently


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

Also, in The Sun:

*Aliens 'using Planet Earth like a supermarket', CIA contractor claims*
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/22310...rth-like-a-supermarket-cia-contractor-claims/








I think i just got a virus...


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

I can't wait to get a 'Ride' just by tapping my screen.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

This is an astute move by Uber, as these pro's have already had initial familiarisation with Uber's modus operandi.
After all, everyone who's ever worked for Uber has been screwed for money at some stage.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Who REALLY disapproves of prostitutes?

Boys, just how do you think those lovlies in the Mens' magazines, the ones who stole your teen heart, earned their living? Modeling? Yea, sure. 

Likewise, look at all the "respectable" guys who get arrested whenever the police put out a decoy. Most amazing is how many of these twisted customers (you can't believe what some ask for!) take very public, very strong stands against prostitution.

Jackalopes.

I once had a guy come up to me at a Burger King and announce out of nowhere "I never had to pay for it." Guys, I've had the love life of a potted plant, and my usual dress is .... well, look at my pic! Just where did this clown get the idea to come up to ME and make his very public announcement? No matter - I simply asked him how many times he'd been married. Three, he replied. Trust me, he PAID for it!

I would not be the least surprised to learn that some current Uber drivers also work as dancers, escorts, or get "special" rates on their rent, etc. I know I get "offers" on a regular basis in every activity. Simply doing laundry can turn unpleasant when some jerk thinks I came by just to met him.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> They may tie the UBER api into the virginity auctioning site. http://www.thefrisky.com/photos/8-women-who-auctioned-off-their-virginity/virginity-catarina/


Hmmmmm . . . a Virgin Auction.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberFlunky said:


> As much of a crusader for the oppressed as Travis is, you have to think they must be getting desperate. There are only so many nonviolent criminals that need the golden opportunity to work for pennies that Travis is providing. I wonder how long before he rolls out his plan to champion the rights of the blind community to drive ride share.


Won't be long with Robot Cars.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Frœsty said:


> Also, in The Sun:
> 
> *Aliens 'using Planet Earth like a supermarket', CIA contractor claims*
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/22310...rth-like-a-supermarket-cia-contractor-claims/
> ...


Of course they are.
You didn't know that ?
Like we aren't using earth as a supermarket ?
When was the last time you bought something that wasn't from earth ?
Earth,it's worse than Wal Mart.
Man was bioengineered by aliens to mine gold. They come and collect it every now and then. Drop off a goodie in exchange Like nuclear weapons. Anti Matter was the last " gift". The recipie.


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

Was that rant directed at me, Karen Stein ?

I said I could have been wrong about it but I gave solid defensive advice to the rookie-at-life without slander (libel, really) or mentioning fashion.

I also agree that "dancers, 'escorts' and others" currently work for Uber. It is why I said it.


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

Damn our Ferengi Overlords, Fellow Insurgent !








WE MUST CRUSH THEM!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Frœsty said:


> Damn our Ferengi Overlords, Fellow Insurgent !
> View attachment 77414
> 
> WE MUST CRUSH THEM!


M.O.B.
Money Over Barbie


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Frœsty said:


> Was that rant directed at me, Karen Stein ?
> 
> I said I could have been wrong about it but I gave solid defensive advice to the rookie-at-life without slander (libel, really) or mentioning fashion.
> 
> I also agree that "dancers, 'escorts' and others" currently work for Uber. It is why I said it.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

jester121 said:


> Ahahhahahah... that's hilarious! Do they not realize that even the skaggliest of prostitutes is making more money than most people driving Uber? And certainly WAY more on an hourly basis.... Why would they voluntarily get less money?


Its a great marketing opportunity.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> Who REALLY disapproves of prostitutes?
> 
> Boys, just how do you think those lovlies in the Mens' magazines, the ones who stole your teen heart, earned their living? Modeling? Yea, sure.
> 
> ...


That was fascinating, we should have coffee and discuss this further. Are you available Thursday night?


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

WestBurbsMac said:


> I don't have an issue with this. They need jobs, too.


It's not that people need to work, but sex offenders driving the public sometimes kids is probably a bad PR move, but what's worse is the stigma already on Drivers as dead beat low lifes who can't hold a real job has the added moniker of possible sex offending hustler to our reps.

Now pax are really going to be looking at us like a social experiment gone off the rails. NOt that it will stop their lust for dirt cheap rides. The pax doesn't mind riding dirty if the price is right and Uber know it. I'm a 4.9 driver and I only wash and vac my ride every other week. LOL


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

DriverX said:


> That was fascinating, we should have coffee and discuss this further. Are you available Thursday night?


attaboy!


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Isn't Uber already a cyber pimp and drivers are the 'resources' ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

rembrandt said:


> Isn't Uber already a cyber pimp and drivers are the 'resources' ?


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

I would be worried about ex burglers picking a person up at a house and cruising through neighborhoods to find ideal spots to hit. Then I would be about a sex worker.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Some of you really don't have a clue. What makes you think that workers are not already driving for either company ? and have been for more than a year already. smfh....

Plus most know that they can have there records expunged so passing the check is easy.



tohunt4me said:


> We always knew Uber would expand from rideshare & Uber eats.
> Uber sex workers to go.
> Just press a button . . . .


Normally there is a 50 upcharge for outcalls. This is a serious paycut for them. On the bright side, there manager / bf is not waiting outside for you to finish cause there using there own car, which a lot of them don't have. So the percentage goes up for you that your getting a more upscale provider.


----------



## speedyk (Nov 17, 2014)

Karen Stein said:


> I simply asked him how many times he'd been married. Three, he replied. Trust me, he PAID for it!


Retail.


----------



## Steve Humes (Nov 23, 2016)

Hookers that had the "No in the rear bumper rule" will do anything to after two weeks of ubering. I also feel sorry for women uber drivers. This isn't going to go well for them. Imagine every drunk asking them if they ever hooked.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Some of you really don't have a clue. What makes you think that workers are not already driving for either company ? and have been for more than a year already. smfh....
> 
> Plus most know that they can have there records expunged so passing the check is easy.
> 
> Normally there is a 50 upcharge for outcalls. This is a serious paycut for them. On the bright side, there manager / bf is not waiting outside for you to finish cause there using there own car, which a lot of them don't have. So the percentage goes up for you that your getting a more upscale provider.


Very informative, you sound experienced. Is there an expunging fee?


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm not certain of the career hierarchy ladder in the underground/black market industries. Would switching from a human trafficking endeavor into Ubering be considered a "step" up, down, or more of a lateral move?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> I'm not certain of the career hierarchy ladder in the underground/black market industries. Would switching from a human trafficking endeavor into Ubering be considered a "step" up, down, or more of a lateral move?


Down.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Down.


Well that's how I would see it. I mean going from phucing john's privately for $100/hr to getting phuched by pins in public for $10/hr...


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Well that's how I would see it. I mean going from phucing john's privately for $100/hr to getting phuched by pins in public for $10/hr...


Uber is ridiculous.
Ain't no ho gonna Uber unless it becomes some state mandated probation tactic.
Most boneheaded company of all boneheaded companies.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Uber is ridiculous.
> Ain't no ho gonna Uber unless it becomes some state mandated probation tactic.
> Most boneheaded company of all boneheaded companies.


Conceptually I would agree with you. But they've got some work before they take top honors from Enron or Worldcom!


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Noob drone drivers are hoes until they learn the game then they be like:


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Wow so now people will think I am an ex con getting a second chance at life. FML


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

*"Uber to employ former PROSTITUTES and other ex-criminals as drivers" *_Those are "stellar" qualities for uberX drivers._


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

IM GOING TO START TELLING EVERY PAX ABOUT THIS LOL


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> We always knew Uber would expand from rideshare & Uber eats.
> Uber sex workers to go.
> Just press a button . . . .


They are transitioning uber eats to mean something entirely different lol.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Oh my...


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

You thought you were competing with people giving out bottled water and mints. Wait until THIS comes to fruition. I see some five-star reviews coming for some of these hard working...um...drivers.


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Not gonna stick.
> Hookers can easily gross $1000 a day plus.
> Think they're gonna Uber for $100 gross in their own car?
> UberPublicityStunt.


I need to find out how to become a hooker if they are making $1,000 a day


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lilmsmisses said:


> I need to find out how to become a hooker if they are making $1,000 a day


MyBackPages.
Learn how to spot a sting.


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

ubershiza said:


> View attachment 77184


I swear to God I saw a Lyft driver in San Francisco. Maybe lyft has already rolled out prostitutes on call LOL


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

rembrandt said:


> Isn't Uber already a cyber pimp and drivers are the 'resources' ?


What's super ironic is that I have literally always felt like I was being pimped by Uber especially since I have a lease. Now they are just real pimps.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Lilmsmisses said:


> I need to find out how to become a hooker if they are making $1,000 a day


It helps to have bottled water and mints. Or so I've heard.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm not gonna try and pull off the "hooker look", platforms, glitter and tube top, as I don't have the bod. But I am seriously considering tattooing 3 tear drops under my left eye. White wife beater and a blue bandana...I'm going for the Cool OG Badge.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> I'm not gonna try and pull off the "hooker look", platforms, glitter and tube top, as I don't have the bod. But I am seriously considering tattooing 3 tear drops under my left eye. White wife beater and a blue bandana...I'm going for the Cool OG Badge.


Be sure to post pics!


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Driving and Driven said:


> It helps to have bottled water and mints. Or so I've heard.


More like warm towels and baby oil I would think. But I'm purely speculating here...


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> More like warm towels and baby oil I would think. But I'm purely speculating here...


It all depends how you use them.


----------



## ridelending (Oct 25, 2016)

UberWhore is an idea I can get behind...


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Well we already drive around everyone mentioned in that category, so why not let them drive too?


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

I guess since regular law abiding citizens are committing rape and sexual assaults on passengers, might as well try men and women that are rehabilitated. People do change. 
What uber needs to do is start interviewing drivers instead of mass sign ups online with no regard to who is on the road. Uber signs up drivers like *THE UBER KALAMAZOO KILLER.* If Uber would have interviewed he would have never been on the platform. 
Oh and btw, he had a clean record.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

everythingsuber said:


> Let's forget the spin. It's just a step away from " Axe murderers and rapists deserve a second chance in life " Who hasn't screwed up once in their life? Death Row inmates and those confined to life in solitary confinement will still be ineligible to drive for Uber of course claimed Uber CEO Travis Kalanick from Ubers HQ on Alcatraz Island off the shores of San Francisco.


Only those people who are unable to get out of jail anyway will be disallowed for working for Uber. ;-)


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

all my girls are going to sign up and use my referral code


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> We always knew Uber would expand from rideshare & Uber eats.
> Uber sex workers to go.
> Just press a button . . . .


i think i'll try out the "ubergoodtime"


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

on another note, what is the correlation between former prostitutes or ex-criminals having good driving record?......affordable car insurance rate to drive with?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Ubbs said:


> Talk about scraping the bottom of the barrel.


This is exactly what Uber is doing.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> We always knew Uber would expand from rideshare & Uber eats.
> Uber sex workers to go.
> Just press a button . . . .


...And they'll slot you in, somewhere.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> This is exactly what Uber is doing.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Lilmsmisses said:


> They are transitioning uber eats to mean something entirely different lol.


"Would you like a muff in with that, Sir?"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Travis asked for the most CoDependant group of Enablers who were Obsessive Compulsive and easily manipulated and enjoyed abuse. His scientists and psychologists came up with a group easier to manipulate than drivers . . .


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

What do prostitutes and bankruptcy court attorneys have in common?

It usually starts with a motion and ends with a discharge.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Driving and Driven said:


> What do prostitutes and bankruptcy court attorneys have in common?
> 
> It usually starts with a motion and ends with a discharge.


I see what you did there !


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

New Uber driving instruction manual for hookers: 'Various Tips for Pro Drivers'.


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

ridelending said:


> UberWhore is an idea I can get behind...


That's what we already are


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> Only those people who are unable to get out of jail anyway will be disallowed for working for Uber. ;-)


Only because they can't do it from jail


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

UberHammer said:


> This is exactly what Uber is doing.


Duh.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> "Would you like a muff in with that, Sir?"


That's HILLARIOUS! On a serious note, the Uber background checks must be really easy to pass, now that the company is so desperate?


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> That's HILLARIOUS! On a serious note, the Uber background checks must be really easy to pass, now that the company is so desperate?


I'm even wondering why even do the damn background check


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Lilmsmisses said:


> I'm even wondering why even do the damn background check


Uber had so much bad publicity with drivers raping and even murdering people this year, that you have to question the sanity of the owner(s) for this latest decision to hire criminals. I don't think prostitutes have a police record if they haven't been busted, but the other offenders certainly do.


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> Uber had so much bad publicity with drivers raping and even murdering people this year, that you have to question the sanity of the owner(s) for this latest decision to hire criminals. I don't think prostitutes have a police record if they haven't been busted, but the other offenders certainly do.


I question their sanity as well


----------



## Just one more trip (Jun 14, 2015)

So am I to infer that the new class of Uber drivers might be inclined to provide sex services or drugs for tips?


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

Just one more trip said:


> So am I to infer that the new class of Uber drivers might be inclined to provide sex services or drugs for tips?


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> Which just means that I'll look better in comparison, even if just barely. Bring on the ladies of the evening.


Gives moonlighting a whole new twist


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

People change as they grow older. An Uber driver's past history has little relevance to a job of simply driving a person from point A to point B. And lets face it, a good many of us cheat on our taxes. Tax cheats are criminals - we only lie to ourselves when we say (along with Donald Trump) that not paying taxes shows that we are more intelligent than most. Should tax cheating criminals be allowed to drive for Uber?
Besides, civilization has always treated women like prostitutes... "wives" simply have a long term contract. The women who actually get out front and monetize their sexuality should be applauded (and many do... she married a doctor, lawyer, indian chief...)


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

Retired Senior said:


> People change as they grow older. An Uber driver's past history has little relevance to a job of simply driving a person from point A to point B. And lets face it, a good many of us cheat on our taxes. Tax cheats are criminals - we only lie to ourselves when we say (along with Donald Trump) that not paying taxes shows that we are more intelligent than most. Should tax cheating criminals be allowed to drive for Uber?
> Besides, civilization has always treated women like prostitutes... "wives" simply have a long term contract. The women who actually get out front and monetize their sexuality should be applauded (and many do... she married a doctor, lawyer, indian chief...)


Sound like a prostitute defending herself.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Well.. One of the reasons why petty criminals were excluded from being cab drivers was how easy it is for a cab driver to launder ill gotten money. This isn't the case for uber so why not let them.


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

*How Crime Location Knowledge is a Proxy for Uber Demand*
September 13, 2011
Posted by Uber Team
Newsroom.Uber

One example given was soliciting prostitutes when welfare checks arrived...



Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> ...Would switching from a human trafficking endeavor into Ubering be considered a "step" up, down, or more of a lateral move?


Lateral... Uber's goal is to transport humans.

I'm tired of hearing about barrel scraping because this entire time Uber has been aiming for lowest common denominator, without losing territory.

You have a blog,  Hammer. What do you think?


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

gerg said:


> An uber driver in NYC was arrested today on terrorism charges.


And somehow the NYC TLC licensed this guy. I wonder if he even had to do a fitness interview. **** the TLC.


----------



## ErkanAk (Jul 1, 2016)

Aha full service ha


----------



## konoplya (Apr 16, 2016)

i'm down with ex hookers driving. shiieet


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

Ubbs said:


> This proves to me drivers are getting smarter to Ubers shady ways. Therefore Uber has to pray on the more desperate members of our society to fill there recruitment goals. Talk about scraping the bottom of the barrel.


So much for keeping a clean nose. You pay your taxes, contribute to society and now you'll have to compete with even more desperate drivers for less than minimum wage. We may need to start living a life of crime because the criminals are now taking away the little that was left. 
How delightful.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Karl Marx said:


> So much for keeping a clean nose. You pay your taxes, contribute to society and now you'll have to compete with even more desperate drivers for less than minimum wage. We may need to start living a life of crime because the criminals are now taking away the little that was left.
> How delightful.


Just call me Fagen.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

LOL, riders beware and behave.

Bubba could be driving you and he don't play no shit.


----------



## OlDirtySapper (Jul 26, 2016)

LOL so the hookers that are going to work the unsupervised SDC can get a head start...


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

All I know is if being the new uber eats means more tips, I'm down... Lol.... 5 stars only if he knows how to use his tongue. If I don't "arrive" automatic 1 star lol.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lilmsmisses said:


> All I know is if being the new uber eats means more tips, I'm down... Lol.... 5 stars only if he knows how to use his tongue. If I don't "arrive" automatic 1 star lol.


"Am...married... must... not...react..."
(Read in Captain James T. Kirk voice).


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Prostitutes as drivers? 
I bet they know how to get a male pax to give a five star rating.


----------



## Mitch J (Feb 20, 2016)

LOL


----------



## konoplya (Apr 16, 2016)

mikes424 said:


> Prostitutes as drivers?
> I bet they know how to get a male pax to give a five star rating.


prostitutes can be males as well. are you ready for your 5 star treatment?


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

konoplya said:


> prostitutes can be males as well. are you ready for your 5 star treatment?


I wouldn't have a bar of them!


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> "Am...married... must... not...react..."
> (Read in Captain James T. Kirk voice).


No limp excuses, please.
Harden up, man!


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

It would take a pretty washed up prostitute to work a full day for what she could otherwise make in an hour!


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Prostitutes know how to negotiate a fare. They would never work for Uber.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Lilmsmisses said:


> All I know is if being the new uber eats means more tips, I'm down... Lol.... 5 stars only if he knows how to use his tongue. If I don't "arrive" automatic 1 star lol.


From what I read on another thread here, earlier, the only thing "going down" will be the Eats delivery rates.
Just thought I'd give you a "heads up" on that.


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## tr41l3rtr4sh (Jun 17, 2016)

So now riders can select uberx or uberxxx?


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

everythingsuber said:


> Let's forget the spin. It's just a step away from " Axe murderers and rapists deserve a second chance in life " Who hasn't screwed up once in their life? Death Row inmates and those confined to life in solitary confinement will still be ineligible to drive for Uber of course claimed Uber CEO Travis Kalanick from Ubers HQ on Alcatraz Island off the shores of San Francisco.


You realize you put the worst spin on something immediately after saying "forget the spin", right? Lol Ok Bill O'Reilly.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I have a few things to consider. Since I have two different points, I'll make my reply in two posts.

What value is a background check? Let's look at some examples that highlight the limitations.

I would not worry if my daughter was driven to school by Martha Stewart or G Gordon Liddy - though both are felons.

Contrast this to Casey Anthony. She was acquitted - but I wouldn't trust her!


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Prostitutes might be ideal candidates. Consider:
- Like Uber, their rates are based on how far and how long;

- They already understand 'independent contracting;' 

- Nevada licensed prostitutes have already had background check and passed a drug screen; and, 

- both come on demand


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> Prostitutes might be ideal candidates. Consider:
> - Like Uber, their rates are based on how far and how long;
> 
> - They already understand 'independent contracting;'
> ...


Cute.
But a ho is not going to put up with the pay differential.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

I saw this guy on a few talk shows when his book first came out... he was electrifying! " Ignorance of the law is no excuse" we have all been told, but few of us realize just what a spider-web of laws has been created to ensnare each and every one of us.

We all know a lot of people who think that their... "sweat"...does not stink.... but a zealous prosecutor could probably find all of them legally guilty of something....

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/1594035229/?tag=upnet01-20

Three Felonies A Day: How the Feds Target the Innocent Paperback - Jun 7 2011
by Harvey Silverglate (Author)

The average professional in this country wakes up in the morning, goes to work, comes home, eats dinner, and then goes to sleep, unaware that he or she has likely committed several federal crimes that day. Why? The answer lies in the very nature of modern federal criminal laws, which have exploded in number but also become impossibly broad and vague.

In Three Felonies a Day, Harvey A. Silverglate reveals how federal criminal laws have become dangerously disconnected from the English commonlaw tradition and how prosecutors can pin arguable federal crimes on any one of us, for even the most seemingly innocuous behavior.

The volume of federal crimes in recent decades has increased well beyond the statute books and into the morass of the Code of Federal Regulations, handing federal prosecutors an additional trove of vague and exceedingly complex and technical prohibitions to stick on their hapless targets. The dangers spelled out in Three Felonies a Day do not apply solely to "white collar criminals," state and local politicians, and professionals. No social class or profession is safe from this troubling form of social control by the executive branch, and nothing less than the integrity of our constitutional democracy hangs in the balance.


----------



## freediverdude (Oct 14, 2016)

Wait just a darn minute here....I can deal with the mints and water, but now we're supposed to provide "happy endings" too?! This is where I draw the line! Lol


----------



## Danatee (Apr 14, 2016)

Gone are the days when a pimp wore a big flashy suit and a big hat with a feather in it, here are the days when the pimp fits in your hand, you simply hail an uber, get your action and get dropped off. And you pay thru the app.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Danatee said:


> Gone are the days when a pimp wore a big flashy suit and a big hat with a feather in it, here are the days when the pimp fits in your hand, you simply hail an uber, get your action and get dropped off. And you pay thru the app.


In my experience... the girls were becoming self-governing as far back as the late 1970s. All those so-called black exploitation films like Cleopatra Jones, Coffey, Shaft and Superfly were actually documenting the end of an era. The rise of feminist culture heralded the death of the pimp, just as later on the rise of the internet and the world wide web signaled the death of travel agents, insurance agents and traditional real estate agents.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Who REALLY disapproves of prostitutes?
> 
> Boys, just how do you think those lovlies in the Mens' magazines, the ones who stole your teen heart, earned their living? Modeling? Yea, sure.
> 
> ...


U Rock Ms. K!


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Karen, you are unbelievable! "Look at my pic" indeed! How stupid do you think we are... No one as sane and savvy as yourself would use her true name and photo. Is it amusing to think of how many male Uber drivers are trolling the streets of St Louis hoping to find you?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I don't see a down side to this. Folks choosing to make a lifestyle change and we can help? That is a blessing !

Tis the winter of my discontent. I always worry about the girls/woman on the hooker strole and the poor danm squarells in/durring the winter. They get cold and hungry. Just **** us.......

Hookers, exoffenders are people. Just like us. Squearls, not so much but they still get cold and are so damn cute.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Retired Senior said:


> Karen, you are unbelievable! "Look at my pic" indeed! How stupid do you think we are... No one as sane and savvy as yourself would use her true name and photo. Is it amusing to think of how many male Uber drivers are trolling the streets of St Louis hoping to find you?


 Ignore my request for your referal code, RS. A member on this forum was in need of the sign on, uber bonus. Young person with student debt.


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> ...Just **** us.......


If taken out of context... that like gyping people?

Eye for an eye, Danny...


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Danny said:
Ignore my request for your referal code, RS. A member on this forum was in need of the sign on, uber bonus. Young person with student debt.

RS replies: My God Man! Do you really think I would want to make money off a poor dumb kid by introducing him into this life? I have no intention of sponsoring or mentoring anyone!

So Lyft? Did I do good? Where is my bounty for discouraging new Uber drivers?


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Danny, I never saw your request... thought you were joking!
But listen, I've only been doing this since October, still would prefer to be able to work a regular job but the arthritis in my knees and the side effects of one of the blood pressure meds that I am on don't permit it.
Thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

SlaveWager said:


> 'This means that ex-sex workers can take to the road, as well as people who have convictions for harassment, resisting arrest, petty theft or minor property damage.
> 
> The rules have already come into force in California but will be rolled out in Connecticut at the beginning of next year.'
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/22374...tutes-and-other-ex-criminals-as-taxi-drivers/


I have no problem with ex hookers driving. I do have trouble with any violent offender driving. Leave it to Uber to find another segment of society to exploit to sate their filthy greed. I believe all drivers should be drug and alcohol tested randomly.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

About Time Uber employs Prostitutes !
Ever see pictures of an Uber Corporate Party ?
Sausage Fest !


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> About Time Uber employs Prostitutes !
> Ever see pictures of an Uber Corporate Party ?
> Sausage Fest !


 Christ! 10 guys for every single chick? No wonder I like to hang out with lesbians. At least with them you not only know where you stand but are still surrounded by women!


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Kembolicous said:


> I have no problem with ex hookers driving. I do have trouble with any violent offender driving. Leave it to Uber to find another segment of society to exploit to sate their filthy greed. I believe all drivers should be drug and alcohol tested randomly.




How random is random? Do you want UBER GREENLIGHT to yank local drivers out of their New Year's Eve parties and piss test them for Champaign? If you "randomly" tested me at home right now I'd light up the piss strip like a Times Square neon light. Tomorrow, there would be nothing in my system. What are you really after? If it is to limit the number of Uber Drivers then let's raise the legal driving age to 25. After all, that is the age at which modern science has generally agreed that the human brain has reached maturity.... and that young men begin to stop taking foolish risks....

See:  http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/sci...True-adulthood-doesnt-begin-until-age-25.html

http://mentalhealthdaily.com/2015/02/18/at-what-age-is-the-brain-fully-developed/

http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-24173194


----------

